# Western Diamondback snakeskin frames



## shadetree_1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just thought maybe you folks would like to see my frames now that I have improved my skills a little bit. Let me know what you think !!! I know we are a pen turning forum, BUT everybody needs a break for the norm now and then and I think this is a cool break !!! The split head has 3 fangs !!! and the whole head has 4 fangs !!!!!!!!!!
Thanks

Joe:biggrin:


----------



## glennw (Jun 25, 2011)

Thats pretty neat what do u plan do put in the frame picture wise.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 25, 2011)

More than likely my ex wife ! or better yet that damn dog next door that won't shut up at night!

Seriously I think a picture of my son with his first Elk.

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Jun 25, 2011)

I really like these!!

You need to try one with a head on one side, and a rattle on the other.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 26, 2011)

The heads pictured are not glued on yet, they can be located anywhere the buyer wants, and I do have the rattles also, I just took pictures of the ones with some heads as I like them better, the frame pictured is for an 8x10 photo so the frame is actually 12" wide and 14" long and the split head is about 3" long, I have a Patent on them, now I just need to find a market for them, wish me luck folks!
Thanks
Joe


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Jun 26, 2011)

You might be able to market a few at these places that do the western photo shoots.

Good luck either way!!


----------



## terryf (Jun 26, 2011)

shadetree_1 said:


> More than likely my ex wife !


 
haha....good one Joe!! :biggrin:


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Were any animals hurt in the making of these frames?  JK


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope, their skins just went out of style so they got new ones !!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 26, 2011)

that's cool!


----------



## clapiana (Jun 27, 2011)

Joe I would think there is a market for those keep looking!   

I love the way you wrapped the skin around the inside of the frame and your corners seams look clean 

nice job in particular I like the bottom left corner seam the one without the overlap of the 2 patterns coming together 

Do you apply a finish on those skins since they are not sealed in resin?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you sir ! I try ! They are sealed with a spray Matte finish so that there are no loose scales, 2 coats along with the heads.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 27, 2011)

Those are pretty cool, but honestly, I don't think I would want to see them on my walls ... snakes give me the willies.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I made my babies promise not to bite !!! They just want you to think they will !


----------

